# flagstone set on granite gravel



## Jacey (Feb 18, 2007)

Doe anyone have info/experience on settng on granite gravel as opposed to sand or other in Central Texas area? About to start a project and would like to go with granite gravel..and place it between cracks instead of mortar..don't want to do this twice..THANX GUYS!:notworthy


----------



## Jo Anne Moore (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi,

i have a great idea for you.I found a product online called Gator Dust. Its a polymeric Stone dust that works on joints up to 4".Prevent ants,weeds...Looks like a life saver.Not sure wher to get it.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

You don't want granite gravel, you want decomposed granite. It is cheap and packs in tight. Never mind, ressurected old post.


----------

